

Wolfram Alpha: Why didn't you plan for a lot of traffic? - sport

Is anyone else having a horrible time using the site? I can understand it probably has a lot of traffic right now, but come on! you think they would plan for that. Nothing worse than a hyped up site that you can't even use. I'm turned off already.
======
tokenadult
I can remember when it was even harder to download the first version of
Netscape (which wasn't even called Netscape that long ago, if I remember
correctly), so I'm used to the first day or two of business being overwhelming
on new servers. But the results seem pretty good, once you get through, so I
don't think that this is an epic fail quite like Cuil, but rather a new
venture with growing pains.

~~~
sport
look what happened to netscape... I bet Google Squared won't be slow when it
goes live.

~~~
mahmud
you're comparing the resource, infrastructure and experience of Google, THE
internet company, with those of a shrink-wrap software vendor?

~~~
mbrubeck
Netscape wasn't just some "shrink-wrap software vendor." They were " _the_
internet company" of their day. They didn't just make a browser; they made a
lot of their money on the server side.

Obviously Google does have the benefit of a decade and a half of additional
experience and technology and so on, and they can definitely scale better than
anyone past or present. But let's not mangle our history too badly.

~~~
eli
They made pretty much all the money selling web server software. That was the
plan, anyway.

A bit like giving away MP3 software in the hopes that it will boost sales from
your music store

